
Top user-generated comments about the Apple iPad - epi0Bauqu
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/01/top-user-generated-comments-about-the-apple-ipad.html
======
jws
Check back in two years and see if _Looks like basically an oversized iPod
touch so far…_ has taken its place alongside _No wireless. Less space than a
nomad. Lame._ in history.

